# When is the best time to add water conditioner?



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

All the water I use either sits in a bucket or plastic tub for at least a day or two before I use it in tanks. Sometimes a week.

I usually condition straight away, then leave it. I wonder if this might "use up" the stress coat and things like that in the conditioner, they probably evaporate over time.

I'm thinking a better tactic might be to condition just before I use the water (but still have it sit for a day or two first). Then the water I mix in gets the full benefit of the active ingredients as they are needed.

Ideas?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Either way is fine. Most chemicals and elements do not change form when sitting in the water without a catalyst in a day or a week. Chlorine does gas off but that is a good thing.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> Chlorine does gas off but that is a good thing.


Well its good for the fish. Its bad for the ozone. That is why places are going to chlorimine.


----------

